# بمناسبة عيد الصليب المقدس كل عام وانتم بالف خير



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*وانتِ طيبة مملوءه من سلام الله وفرحه الحلو*
*وفي تمام الصحة والعافية الروحية والجسدية 
*
*مع كل أسرتك وكل من هم في كنيستك يا رب آمين
*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2017)

وكل عيد صليب وانت بالف خير
اشكرك جدااا استاذ ايمن ربنا يخليك
ويبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك​


----------



## أَمَة (13 سبتمبر 2017)

أحلى معايدة من أميرة كلدانية بحق و حقيق.
لك كل الشكر يا بنتي الحلوة.
كل عيد و انت بخير يا حبيبتي,
لتكن نصرة الصليب في حياتك على كل شر منظور و غير منظور.
الرب يجمع شمل العائلة و تكونوا في العيد الجاي كلكم مع بعض - آمين!


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2017)

كل عيد صليب وانتى بألف خير
وكل عيد صليب والجميع بخبر يارب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حيبتى الغاليه كلدانيه​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> أحلى معايدة من أميرة كلدانية بحق و حقيق.
> لك كل الشكر يا بنتي الحلوة.
> كل عيد و انت بخير يا حبيبتي,
> لتكن نصرة الصليب في حياتك على كل شر منظور و غير منظور.
> الرب يجمع شمل العائلة و تكونوا في العيد الجاي كلكم مع بعض - آمين!


امين يارب
وانتي بكل خير وسلام ياماما امة الغالية 
بركة الصليب تكون معك ومع اسرتك

ويحفظكم من كل شر
اشكرك جدااا لمرورك ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)

​


candy shop قال:


> ​
> كل عيد صليب وانتى بألف خير
> وكل عيد صليب والجميع بخبر يارب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك حيبتى الغاليه كلدانيه
> ​​​



وانتي وجميع اسرتك بالف خير
حبيبتي كاندي 
اشكرك لمرورك الغالي​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)

​


----------



## زهرة القصر (17 سبتمبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2022)

*منورة الموضوع ياقمر *


----------

